# Nitrite levels high. My RBP is freakin out



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

well my nitrite level is at 0.5ppm for the past week or so. and like 3 or 4 times a day my P freaks out a swims really fast and up and down. im working on bringing down the nitrite. im going to get some cycle stuff that makes it go faster. is this behavior normal?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How long has your tank been cycling for?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

2 and a half weeks now. i have 2 live plants that are kinda fading a little. i feed him feeders, crickets, beef and pork.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What are your Nitrate levels?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

everything else is low


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

maybe cause he is alone and because the nitrite lvel causes stress....

And yeah, make small and many wwater changes to get it low, do like 3 times in a week 20% water changes and you will get it low again....


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

if your tank has only been cycling for 2 and a half weeks it prolly isnt fully cycled. if it is not fully cycled you dont want to do water changes. i would say just let it alone and keep a close eye on the levels.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

It might be the nitrite levels stressing him out. since youre in a hurry to cycle your tank get some bio spira.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> everything else is low


 Tank is not cycled then. Nitrates should be relativity high if you have not done any water changes and the tank was cycled.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sccavee said:


> jeffskio said:
> 
> 
> > everything else is low
> ...


 true.

the nitrite should go down on its own and you will have 0 ammonia,0 nitrites and high nitrates


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

that right it sound like your tank is not cycle....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Add a tablespoon of salt to relieve nitrite poisoning, feed sparingly, and leave the tank alone...


----------

